# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus JTAG Software v.1.8.0 - added LG F240x USB repair and more!

## gsm_bouali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Octoplus JTAG Software v.1.8.0 is out!  *We have added boot repair via USB and small TP for LG D618, F240K, F240L, F240S and via JTAG for Samsung GT-S5302!*  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v.1.8.0 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:* - *LG D618* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair via USB
    - *LG F240K* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
    - *LG F240L* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
    - *LG F240S* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
    - *Samsung GT-S5302* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair*All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in the manual ("Help" button in Software)*   *To repair LG D618, F240K / L / S via USB, please follow the next three steps:*  *Attach  testpoint as shown on Figure 1 in the Software manual and connect your  phone using Micro USB cable directly into the mainboard’s USB port
(do NOT use any USB hubs!)**Check PC Device Manager, a  new device should appear "Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008" or "Unknown  Device" if you hadn’t installed the driver yet.
Drivers are in {Installation_Folder}\Driver\QHSUSB**Release testpoint and press “EasyRepair” button in the software (or “Connect” button, when in Advanced Mode)*           الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك أخي

----------


## bilbao1

بارك الله فيك أخي

----------

